# LTC Randolph C. White Jr. Delivers Infantry Graduation Speech



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 10, 2009)

The best speech I have heard from a US Army officer in regards to the Infantry! :2c:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbOcJ6kqJAA[/ame]


----------



## Brooklynben (Sep 13, 2009)

Good Stuff... thanks for sharing


----------

